

Ask HN: Quotes you re-read for motivation/inspiration? - user1776644

Just curious whether anyone has any favorite quotes that give them a boost of motivation/inspiration when creative energies are flagging?
======
cabacon
"If you want to build a ship, don't drum up the people to gather wood, divide
the work, and give orders. Instead, teach them to yearn for the vast and
endless sea."

\--Antoine De Saint-Exupery

